# Eco-Complete Friendly



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I am thinking of setting up a new 20H gallon planted tank and was wondering how many bags would be needed for it? Also, is Eco-Complete safe for corydorus catfish (bottom fish)?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Two bags would probably do it. I have different species of corys on eco complete without ill effect. They all have nice long barbels.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

2 bags.
My cories have been fine with it.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

i third the 2 bags and the no harm to corys or other barbed fish.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I raise cory fry in a tank with eco and they seem to like it. Its easy to sift through.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

